
How Tech Companies Conquered America’s Cities - ctoth
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/20/technology/tech-companies-conquered-cities.html
======
ctoth
In which we learn that Domino's is a tech company and that everything is
tech's fault. Also, the problem is those damn techies who see problems and try
to solve them, not the actual... problems they're trying to solve. Clearly a
filled pothole with a logo on it is worse than an unfilled one.

